# Update on Chain Catcher for RS



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Spent several hours trying to install the K-Edge chain catcher (road triple model) on my RS. The problem is that the chain catcher touches the braze-on mount and obstructs proper front derailler positioning. I think the complication arises because of the Ultegra triple crankset/front derailleur I'm using; I'm not sure if doubles or compacts will have have this issue.

After much tweaking I finally found that an additional 4 mm spacer between the braze-on tab and the K-Edge resolves all problems. Also, some lockwashers are needed to hold the K-Edge in exact position; without them the K-Edge moves when the derailleur is shifted and ultimately comes to rest on the frame bottom bracket. After all this, I found out there used to be a "hard-to-fit-kit" for sale by K-Edge, but it is no longer available nor listed as a product. The fix is easy enough and works great, you just need to find the additional hardware.


----------



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone else have this problem? I was thinking of getting a k-edge also because the large tube sizes on my r3 exacerbate the problem when I drop a chain (read: the chain gets jammed up easily).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It can be a problem on any frame, any mount, even clamp on bands. 

There is an option for a band that mounts on the tube in addition to the derailleur, or you can use a couple small washers/lock washers to space the K-Edge out a bit. Either one should work easily enough.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

i have a K edge installed on my RS (fsa compact crankset), and i havent had any problem with it, and i dont have the hard to fit kit. however, i dont like how close the K edge is to the seat tube....


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

*2008 RS fit issues*

Man, I need a chain catcher for my 2008 RS, with compact Dura Ace double. I've dropped the chain a couple times while on my trainer thank goodness. I was able to stop the crank immediately, and no damage to the bottom bracket.

There's lots of conflicting advice, and results seem to differ on the same bikes. I've heard that K-Edge retooled the catcher so it no longer needs the hard-to-fit kit, (which is what, a longer bolt?), and I've heard it still does. The company that makes it, Aceco sport group, no longer lists the hard to fit kit. I sent them an email request, so we'll see what they say. I ordered it without the kit, assuming I can always get it if needed. I'll post Aceco's reply, and my results installing it when I get it.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

i am very interested in whatever response you receive. eventhough i have installed a K Edge on my RS, if a chain does get stuck between the chainring and the K Edge, it will probably just move the K Edge over and damage the seat tube.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's the answer I got from AceCo, the mfr. of the K-Dege:



> Hi John,
> 
> I apologize for the confusion on the internet. We actually made a change to the K-Edge and K-Edge kit in May of 2010 that should eliminate the need for the HFK. We explicitly made the changes for the Cervelo RS/R3 frames. You shouldn't have any issues fitting our standard road braze-on chain catcher to your Cervelo. It's a tight fit between the K-Edge and the frame braze-on mount rivet, but should work perfectly.


I guess that settles that, no?


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like it, i appreciate the update!


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

At the top of this thread I described what I had to do to get an Ultegra Triple working properly with the K-Edge Triple model chaincatcher on my RS. I exchanged several messages with the folks at K-Edge to confirm the issue and solution. I did have the newer version K-Edge, and in this case with an RS and a Triple, I still needed the additional spacer. Works perfectly by the way.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

JKK,

I read with interest your comments on that solution. The big difference is of course the triple chainring. You must have gotten this custom, since it was never offered with the RS! I have an Ultegra 10spd triple on my Trek, and have never encountered chain drop with it. I have a standard double on my Bianchi 9spd Ultegra, and a standard double on my Colnago 10spd Chorus, and have never had chain drop on either of those. I also have a compact double on my Specialized Roubaix, and that drops the chain, so I was under the impression that this was a problem unique to compact doubles.

Obviously, that's not the case with your bike. I've considered going with a standard double on the RS to eliminate the drop, but I've had enough trouble getting up hills with the compact! Perhaps I need to lose some weight!


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, you are correct - my RS is a custom build: Ultegra throughout, 10 speed triple. The Ultegra triple wasn't dropping or mis-throwing the chain, but I wanted to add a K-Edge as protection for the frame. I also have an Orbea Opal with Dura-Ace double, and once in a very very long while the chain does drop (usually after I change wheelsets/cassette and haven't yet tweaked everything just right). I had no problem installing the K-Edge on that bike by the way, and it works perfectly.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

If your FD is installed and adjusted property and your chain, chainrings, or cassette aren't worn to sh*t, you should never need a chain catcher. Simple, problem solved. I rode a 2009 RS and now a 2011 RS and have NEVER dropped a chain in over 5000 miles of riding.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

Geez, MCF, I must have gotten ripped off! I have a 2008 RS (Dura Ace compact, not Ultegra). It was sized, fit and adjusted by my local bike shop when I bought it. I have 902.6 miles on it, about half of it on the basement trainer. It's never been off-road, never been in the rain or snow, just dry pavement. But it's dropped the chain when going from big to small chainring. Twice! Both times on the trainer.

Guess the rest of us missed out on something you know about shifting. Care to share?

BTW, why did you get rid of an RS with Ultegra 6700 & FSA SLK-Light Carbon crank to buy a 2011 with SRAM Rival & FSA Gossamer aluminum crank? The frame is the same: why downgrade the components (it's not available as a frameset) if everything was working so well for you?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

johnlisa5135 said:


> Geez, MCF, I must have gotten ripped off! I have a 2008 RS (Dura Ace compact, not Ultegra). It was sized, fit and adjusted by my local bike shop when I bought it. I have 902.6 miles on it, about half of it on the basement trainer. It's never been off-road, never been in the rain or snow, just dry pavement. But it's dropped the chain when going from big to small chainring. Twice! Both times on the trainer.
> 
> Guess the rest of us missed out on something you know about shifting. Care to share?
> 
> BTW, why did you get rid of an RS with Ultegra 6700 & FSA SLK-Light Carbon crank to buy a 2011 with SRAM Rival & FSA Gossamer aluminum crank? The frame is the same: why downgrade the components (it's not available as a frameset) if everything was working so well for you?


Sorry to upset you, just stating the facts. To answer your question, I purchased the 2009 RS with Shitamo on it and FSA crank and immediately swapped everything to SRAM Red. A rivet on the front dr hanger broke off on my 2009 frame 2 weeks ago so I had the frame replaced with a brand new 2011 RS frame free under warranty and built it up again with my SRAM Red components. Sorry you have a poorly adjusted bike with Shitamo on it. I rode the new built up bike 180 miles this past weekend and never had a single issue with shifting or dropping any chain. A bike of this caliber won't drop a chain if properly adjusted and maintained unless the rider is making SH*TTY cross chaining shifts under load and/or riding on extremely rough roads. Get off the trainer and get outside. I think I just solved your problem. Good luck!


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

I stand corrected! My 2008 is Dura Ace though. I really dig that lifetime warranty on the frame. I've heard more than one poster taking advantage of it, unfortunately. Hope Cervelo can stay in biz! I can't agree with you on Rival being superior to the new Ultegra, though. I own 3 Ultegra-equipped bikes, all different (std double, compact double, and triple). Only the compact double has dropped inside, as has the Dura Ace. I'm taking my Cervelo to my LBS, who has very experienced techs, and I'm going to get the chain line adjusted, along with the limit screws, instead of doing it myself.

But I'm putting the chain catcher on it too. Hey, Cervelo Test Team members used them. Kirsten Wild dropped a chain on a downshift, and I'm assuming her mechanics know how to set up derailleurs. I apologize if I was "out of line" (pun intended). And I'm taking your advice. Took it out Sunday, and froze my a** off, but put in a good 20 miles, with no shifting problems whatsoever. BTW, you misspelled Shimano! 

John


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Ford....Chevy.....SRAM......Shitmano...hehehehe!!! I have used a chain catcher in the past and a little added extra security is never a bad thing.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

*F*ound
*O*n
*R*oad
*D*ead


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got the Rotor chain catcher and couldn't be happier. I put one on my R3 as well as my Litespeed and had no fit issues at all.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting that photograph, R3 Sloth, because that is basically what the K Edge looks like on my bike.

My concern with the position of any chain catcher in that location is, if the chain does get wedged between the chainring and the catcher, wouldnt the catcher get pushed into the seat tube? It seems to me that the chain catcher should clear the "leading edge" of the down tube to ensure that the chain catcher doesnt cause damage. I always thought that was the purpose of the K Edge hard to fit kit.

Does anybody else share my concern or am i being overly cautious?


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

T/5 - I understand your concern a little better now, especially with a triple. I seriously doubt that you have much to worry about though. But if you want to really protect that area in case of a wedged chain, you could use some 3M Clear Bra. Just go to a business that applies Clear Bra and ask them for a small piece, about the size of a business card, (I did this once and the guy gave me all his scraps, enough to cover the frame piecemeal). Apply this next to your chain catcher and you've got another level of protection. I seriously doubt you'd cause any damage to the frame before you stopped pedaling.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

good idea R3, i might even have some buried in the garage somewhere. i just need to stop obsessing and keep riding.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

In principle, it sounds like a good idea. We've used the same stuff on ipod, phone and ipad screens (I work for an Apple reseller) and it's rugged. I'd be afraid that the chain would just rip it off, though. I took the K-edge over to my LBS, and they thought it was a good idea. Since they're a Cervelo dealer, they're going to start stocking it! (Those "squoval" seat tubes make using other catchers hard to attach). The Rotor looks the same to me, but is $10 less. Had I only known…


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

johnlisa5135 said:


> Man, I need a chain catcher for my 2008 RS, with compact Dura Ace double. I've dropped the chain a couple times while on my trainer thank goodness. I was able to stop the crank immediately, and no damage to the bottom bracket.
> 
> There's lots of conflicting advice, and results seem to differ on the same bikes. I've heard that K-Edge retooled the catcher so it no longer needs the hard-to-fit kit, (which is what, a longer bolt?), and I've heard it still does. The company that makes it, Aceco sport group, no longer lists the hard to fit kit. I sent them an email request, so we'll see what they say. I ordered it without the kit, assuming I can always get it if needed. I'll post Aceco's reply, and my results installing it when I get it.


Very interested in your experiences as I have too have droped my chain as well.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

We've all dropped a chain now and then. I've dropped them on the road and on my trainer, and over the top of the big ring, and onto the bottom bracket from the small ring. But only on compact doubles. I'm not convinced that it's poor technique, since it doesn't always happen, and I can't repeat it at will (possibly something I do by accident?). I think the difference between the teeth of your chainrings determines the likelihood of a drop, but can't prove it. I can tell you that the bikes I own with 53-39 shift best. And I have a triple, that I have dropped between rings, but not over or under, sometimes has shifted two rings at a time (53-30, missing the 42).

If I was younger & stronger, I'd have standard double on all my road bikes. But sometimes, at age 60, I need a lower gear to get up that hill. (Perhaps a 50-36 with an 11-28 cassette?).


----------

